# Anybody try EFT (Emotional Freedom Technique)?



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

I stumbled upon this today: http://www.mercola.com/forms/eftcourse.htm.

Has anyone tried it? It's simple enough (and free). Anyway, I'm going to give it a shot and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes I have tried it but found a technique that branches off from EFT to be quicker and more effective. I'm sorry but need someone else to see if they know what it's called - it was in the Coping section a few months ago. It goes something like:-

I'm 29 and I have this feeling (put in whatever feeling it is)
I'm 24 and I have this feeling
I'm 19, and so on until you get to 1. Then you say "even though I have this feeling, I deeply and completely accept myself". 

I was a bit shocked but needed immediate help with something and found it got me through. I'm open-minded about any technique - if it helps - use it.


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

I know a lot of this is placebo, but if it works, it works. If you think of the name of that other therapy, let me know!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Djinn I found the name of that technique and it's called Doyletics.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*Free 10-day Online Summit on EFT*

If you've wanted to know more about EFT nd how it's done there's a free online event that will run for 10 consecutive days starting Sunday February 21st at 8 PM Eastern time (U.S.). I'm sure you can jump in late if you don't catch it the first day (today)

Excerpt from site advertisement:
_EFT works across the board. This simple meridian tapping
technique can be done one on one, or in a group setting
or YOU can do it - with just yourself._
_You will learn everything you need to know about EFT 
including self-tapping techniques AND experience group EFT 
sessions that can change you in the moment through The
Tapping Summit._

Link=> www.TappingWorldSummit.com. 
This is an online virtual audio event. You won't have to make any
phone calls, or download any software to experience the Tapping World
Summit, just connect to the link we have provided for you at the
designated time and days.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*Eft video*


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting video, thanks for posting


----------



## ThatWierdGuy (Feb 20, 2010)

It is unfortunate that EFT is so commonly discussed in this forum section, while more clinically proven methods such as CBT are largely ignored. This forum is supposed to help people, and we can first help them by giving them things we know work, not might. EFT has little scientific evidence to back it up, and its popularity stems mostly from people's fascination with New Age quackery.

Great marketing. Poor product.

What few studies exist show a nil effect at best. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emotional_Freedom_Technique

If something doesn't work any better than a placebo then just take a sugar pill, especially since SAD has a weak placebo response.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

I know from experience that, when used persistently, EFT can really help. It just sometimes takes time and patience. Is it absolutely guaranteed to cure people of SA? Of course not -- it certainly hasn't cured me of mine, even though it's made it much easier to deal with. It's clearly not a quick fix. But then, what really is?

If people believe it's a shame that more clinically proven methods aren't being discussed, then by all means, discuss! Please please post more about CBT instead of shooting down something that others say is helping them. Just because something doesn't have much research, isn't clinically proven, or doesn't fit into someone's idea of a proper therapy doesn't mean people shouldn't share something that may be very helpful. Because, believe me, those of us struggling with SA can use all the help we can get!

And if something works for me, it works. The social anxiety nightmare I've been living in for the past 15 years has actually gotten a lot more bearable because of EFT, and so I honestly couldn't care less what the scientific research says about it. Why not let people think for themselves for a change? Would I still use CBT and other proven therapies? Of course, but not because some scientific journal 'proves' their effectiveness, but because I know for a fact that they help me personally.

And if EFT really is just a placebo, then I'd still use it for it's powerful placebo effect. It's not like I have to pay anything, after all. No one can claim that it's some quack scam because it's totally free. You can download the manual free of charge off the website right now. Nobody is losing anything by trying EFT, so I don't see why some people on these forums make such an issue of it. And if people think we're wasting our time, well, that's their opinion and they're entitled to it. But we all have the right to decide for ourselves what's worthy of our time.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I tried it...that mess didn't work.


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

I haven't deeply looked into either method, but this sounds like ACT without the acupuncture elements. ACT appealed to me, so the acceptance mantra of sorts in EFT resonates with me as well, but I don't know how I feel about the tapping stuff. That part feels silly, but then again my sister is learning reiki and when she tried it on me, I thought I felt some sort of warm reaction. I suppose the tapping stuff in this could work, but I'd have to look into this method -- and ACT, for that matter -- more closely.


----------



## paddy2810 (May 26, 2010)

I agree 100%. I have had social anxiety probably for 35 years. Although I am not cured of the problem, I can say that of late I have noticed a significant improvement in my problem. I have focussed mainly on a couple of things - managing my negative thoughts and using EFT aided by exposures. EFT may be quackery but I can tell that it helped me quite a bit. *So, if quackery helps me make progress, who cares? All that I care about is making progress and eventually conquering social anxiety, whether quackery or not.*


----------



## paddy2810 (May 26, 2010)

By the way, I forgot to mention that my social anxiety is probably 80% gone. And this is coming from a guy who could not make progress for many, many years. And most of the progress I made is in the past 30 days. Maybe working on my negative thoughts (for the past 6 months or so) was already taking its toll on Social Anxiety but that wasn't obvious to me. The decrease in anxiety became obvious only in the past month.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I keep getting spam email from the EFT guy, especially he keeps marketing it as helping guys get women. Doesn't even explain what EFT is.


----------

